# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Στήσιμο ασύρματου λινκ με 2 D-linkDWL 8200ap και κεραίες pac

## elytro

Παιδιά πρόσφατα αγόρασα 2 router D-link DWL-8200ap και 2 κεραίες PacWireless HDDA5W-32 5.150GHz-5.850GHz, 32dBi Solid Dish N-F Single Polarity για να δημιουργήσω σύνδεση στα 4 χλμ. 
Ενώ ρύθμισα τα d-link να βλέπει το ένα το αλλό και ενώ όταν "φορούν" τις δικές τους κεραιούλες παίζουν, με το που τα συνδέσω στις κεραίες τις pac wireless παύει να βλέπει το ένα το άλλο.
Μήπως μπορεί καποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? 

Προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να εκπέμψω στα 5ghz.
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Παιδιά πρόσφατα αγόρασα 2 router D-link DWL-8200ap και 2 κεραίες PacWireless HDDA5W-32 5.150GHz-5.850GHz, 32dBi Solid Dish N-F Single Polarity για να δημιουργήσω σύνδεση στα 4 χλμ. 
> Ενώ ρύθμισα τα d-link να βλέπει το ένα το αλλό και ενώ όταν "φορούν" τις δικές τους κεραιούλες παίζουν, με το που τα συνδέσω στις κεραίες τις pac wireless παύει να βλέπει το ένα το άλλο.
> Μήπως μπορεί καποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? 
> 
> Προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να εκπέμψω στα 5ghz.


Μάλλον λάθος εξοπλισμός...

Πλην όμως, το φόρουμ αυτό είναι αποκληστικά για χρήση των ασυρμάτων κοινοτήτων, και όχι για το πως θα κάνει ο καθένας του το private link του.

----------


## elytro

κατάλαβα παιδιά.. ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια..είπα και εγώ ότι θα με βοηθήσει κάποιος σχετικός..

----------


## Neuro

Βάση κανονισμών: http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm




> Ειδικοί Κανόνες
> 
> Β. Ερωτήσεις
> 
> η) Δεν παρέχεται υποστήριξη σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται να δημιουργήσουν εμπορικά δίκτυα, ή ιδιωτικές ζεύξεις, και γενικά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να συνδεθούν στο ΑΜΔΑ. Μόνη εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα υπόλοιπα ελεύθερα ασύρματα δίκτυα.


Παρόλα αυτά η μπάντα είναι κοινή και όσο πιο καλά τη διαχειριζόμαστε τόσο καλύτερα για όλους.

Εκτός του σωστού εξοπλισμού, για κάθε ασύρματη ζεύξη απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και φυσικά να γίνει το απαραίτητο "κεντράρισμα" όταν κάνουμε χρήση κατευθυντικών κεραιών. Για να μπορούμε να συνυπάρχουμε όλοι, η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς όχι μόνο πρέπει να είναι στα επιτρεπτά όρια αλλά ακόμα χαμηλότερα ώστε να μη δημιουργεί θόρυβο. Στο forum υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό που ο καθένας μπορεί να διαβάσει ώστε να ενημερωθεί. Όσοι θέλετε μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε με PM. Μην ξεχάσεις να τα δουλέψεις εντός νόμιμης μπάντας 5470 - 5725 MHz.

----------

